# inside of my loft dominican republic



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

some of my tipplers


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW -again! It's so.....white! and clean  Is it NEW? How do you keep it sooo white?
And your birds are beautiful!


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

*thanks*

i have about a year and 3 months that i built it , i try to always keep it clean thanks for the nice coment of my loft


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice loft and lovely birds.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Gr8 club you have there Rey.... good work


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful, just Beautiful. If my birds see your loft I might lose a few. Even if they have a long flight to get there.

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh here is the inside, I did not know from the other thread.... wow is right, it is so nice and clean... thanks for showing it to us!


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

very nice loft indeed. Keystonepaul


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow Very Nice Bro!!!!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, very nice....

It is VERY clean...is it easier to clean because of the materials that is was made from?

-Hilly


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! Nice place with happy birds!. What are the perches made of? How do you clean it?


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks guys for the nice coments on my loft ! is easy to clean with a damp sponge but most of the time when i take out my birds which is realy every day i just use my water hose and wash it ! everything is cement


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

REY DAVID said:


> some of my tipplers


Nice loft!

Do the birds usually sit on the roundbar rather than on the cement?

Bezz


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

both but i like i said before am still not finish with my loft , is not finish wait and see


----------



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

Rey thats a nice set up as i can see it looks like all concrete easy to clean once the birds are out flying a water hose would do the trick . in cuba i have some friends who after more than a year of hard work move from a wood loft to a concrete one like this its easy to secure easy to clean and the must important part on hurricane season there is nothing to wory about .....


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, it is a very nice clean loft. Very clean. I don't know how your do it. I can't even keep 8 pigeons that clean. It makes me want to do a better job. If you can do it with that many birds I can do it with my little eight birds. I love the little pinkish birds, very cute. Do you give them nesting material when they want to nest? I still can't get over how clean it is. Have I said that already. min


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think concrete is good for their feet since it holds a lot of water and it is always moist. I may be wrong tho. Nice and clean loft non the less.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!!!
Nice and Clean loft...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

alb23m said:


> I don't think concrete is good for their feet since it holds a lot of water and it is always moist. I may be wrong tho. Nice and clean loft non the less.


 wild pigeons sit on concrete all the time be it under bridges or on buildings where they gather everyday .


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> wild pigeons sit on concrete all the time be it under bridges or on buildings where they gather everyday .


Wild pigeons don't have a choice. That's why hey have a life span of no more then 5 years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

alb23m said:


> Wild pigeons don't have a choice. That's why hey have a life span of no more then 5 years.


actually they do have more of a choice then birds kept in a coop , they can land in trees or wooden building and live anywhere they choose to and they still prefer the concrete as it reminds them of the rock cliffs then originate from


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

They hide underneath bridges because they have no where to go, and also hide from predators. They don't gather on tree branches or any kind of trees because they need or are used to something that is solid and safe. And also you do see them on wooden building tops, on the old abandoned wooden buildings where they cant be bothered.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

alb23m said:


> They hide underneath bridges because they have no where to go, and also hide from predators. They don't gather on tree branches or any kind of trees because they need or are used to something that is solid and safe. And also you do see them on wooden building tops, on the old abandoned wooden buildings where they cant be bothered.


Im not here to argue with you but you do realise mortar pigeon cotes have been used for centuries and pigeon had no problems living in them ,so to them now bridges and buildings are the next best thing .. a few examples are here :








http://www.turkishtumblers.com/Capadociacotes.htm
http://www.pigeoncontrolresourcecentre.org/html/dovecotes-pigeon-houses-columbaria.html
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/3c5ebcec6cfa15b2_landing
http://www.tinos.biz/DOVE_COTE_SLOUTRA_jpg.jpg
http://www.knowsley.gov.uk/resident...rvation/restoration-project/pigeon-house.aspx
http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2008/09/unique-pigeon-towers-of-iran.html


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

What you are showing me are stones and in a couple of them what look like bricks and rocks. Stone and concrete are two different things...
Tell me, where would the pigeons go if there were no buildings and bridges for them to nest? They surely need something to cover them from the brutal winters and hot summers. As a result they are forced to do this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

mortar is the same thing as concrete and that is what holds those stones together.. and where do you think they got their name rock dove from ?? from living within the rock walls of cliffs and such, which was at one time their natural habitat ... I have never seen a feral pigeon with soars on its feet from living under bridges either so where are you getting this info from if I may ask ??


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Mortar and Concrete are two different things. They are not the same. You said they were used to hold the Stones together in a couple of the links you showed me, but that does not mean the pigeons where walking on mortar or concrete. Mortar and concrete are used kind of like glue, it hold the stones together, this means that the pigeons sit on stone not concrete. I never said stone was bad for them, i was originally talking about concrete. Look and refer back to my reply's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

alb23m said:


> Mortar and Concrete are two different things. They are not the same. You said they were used to hold the Stones together in a couple of the links you showed me, but that does not mean the pigeons where walking on mortar or concrete. Mortar and concrete are used kind of like glue, it hold the stones together, this means that the pigeons sit on stone not concrete. I never said stone was bad for them, i was originally talking about concrete. Look and refer back to my reply's.


basically they are the same thing , one is used to connect stone and brickwork together while the other is a stand alone product, its all made with cement .. now my question to you wasnt how stone was bad for them ,I asked you where you got the information that concrete was bad for their feet? if you look back at my question you will see that I asked where you got your info that living under bridges was bad for them not living on stone


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Geez! Concrete dries, and rather quickly with heat or sun. I would think if it stayed wet, then it wouldn't be a very good choice for a foundation under a house! Concrete will also radiate heat.
Really, this is not a dilemma


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Geez! Concrete dries, and rather quickly with heat or sun. I would think if it stayed wet, then it wouldn't be a very good choice for a foundation under a house! Concrete will also radiate heat.
> Really, this is not a dilemma


lol I just wanted to know where he got his info on this concrete subject from is all  sorry to highjack the thread , its a grreat looking loft to me


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> lol I just wanted to know where he got his info on this concrete subject from is all  sorry to highjack the thread , its a grreat looking loft to me


LOL, Sorry, my post wasn't directed at you, and you didn't hijack anything 
As far as I know there's nothing wrong with concrete, AND it's as close to rock as you can get


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

AND, that loft is magnificent!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I love your loft from outside and inside, in latin America people don't use wood in the constructions as much as concrete, I think both ways works, you have a clean and a beautiful palace for all these lucky birds!!!

Ivette


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

*Thank You Very Much*

if i live in a nice home so would my pigeons live good  there is where the love show in how good you try to keep your pigeons ! thanks a lot to all for all the nice comments of my pigeons and loft ! and here in the dominican republic i think am realy the only one with flying pigeons if there are others i have never seen them and they have they let them mix with any birds ! here they like faighting roosters but i love flying pigeons since i was a kid , am from nyc but now live in the dominican republic


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

*Mindy , Chilangz , Alb23m*

MINDY, yes I do give them nesting material when they want to nest! Thank you for your nice comment you’re always welcome! ALB23M concrete it doesn’t hold water and is never moist! Where you get that information from! lol, a lot of people don’t do concrete lofts because it cost a lot of money that’s why not because is bad for them I have years with my birds those you see I have for over 7 years and they fly for more than 6 hours non stop and some fly even more if concrete would have been that bad ALB23M my pigeons wouldn’t fly that long and be in good condition! Is also worst to have a loft all dirty that’s even worst than concrete! If I live well my pigeons would live good! I wish I could have put a TV so they can watch shows lol


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

What nesting material do you give them? Just curious. When you give them nesting material, can we see another picture? Does it all fall out of the cubby holes since you don't have an edge on the holes? Another reason why I want to see a picture when they are nesting. I want to see you loft alittle dirty. LOL 

I'm glad your doing well, and your pigeons. min


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

mindy my nest boxes dont have edges either and they have no problem keeping the nesting materail in the boxes and bowls ..to each their own ..I have two young oopsies and they right now are having a blast going from nestbox to nestbox and never once fell to the floor without a edge board to keep them in 

p.s. do you ever see edges under bridges to keep those babys from falling out ..even doves make nothing more then a small platform to lay their eggs upon and raise their young


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats great to know. I was just curious. When I turn my chicken coup into a pigeon coup, I won't have to worry about a edge now and can take it off completely from the chickens nest boxes. Even if you don't use bowls, you still won't have a problem with the eggs rolling out or the babies or should I use the bowls if I take away the edge? min


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Thats great to know. I was just curious. When I turn my chicken coup into a pigeon coup, I won't have to worry about a edge now and can take it off completely from the chickens nest boxes. Even if you don't use bowls, you still won't have a problem with the eggs rolling out or the babies or should I use the bowls if I take away the edge? min


just so you know its alot easier to clean the boxes without a board going across the bottom


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree, thats why I'm asking questions. I didn't know until now that I didn't need an edge. min


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine have an edge on them and they still throw the nesting material out 
But I did notice a potential problem yesterday when I let Walter out of confinement for exercise. 
There is a small gap under the strapping that I used for the edge. Walter was in one of the nesting boxes and 2 young cocks flew in to pick on him. There was a scuffle and I noticed a wing slip under it as they were fighting. If Walter had flipped that other bird out of the box while his wing was in that position -
The edges are coming off today!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Msfreebird, I'm glad you saw a potential danger before it happened. The nest bowls look like a big water dish that I use for my dogs. Would that work for nest bowls? min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I also have a piece going across the bottom of the boxes....it gets in my way when I clean, and they use it for a perch, so that means poop in the am to clean from the boxes.... It has not done anything but those two things, so yes they are not really needed. squabs should be in their nest bowl anyway which keeps them secure most of the time. I would say if you have very small boxes you may want a ledge as not much room if a scuffle breaks out and I suppose a squab could get pushed out...but the breeding loft should only have pairs which keep to their own boxes, which minimizes scuffles over boxes and hens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

just so you know Im all for nest fronts if they can be opened to be cleaned but for boxes without them I dont like an edge board cuz cleaning poop is hard enuf without that board in the way all the time.. I used to have them but I took them all off long ago and cleaning is alot smoother and faster now and the bowls usually keep the babys in just fine  if your using dog food bowls just remember they have slippery bottoms and can cause splay legs so you must always have something they can grip onto in the bottom of the bowls .


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

that is true ! very easy to clean ! thanks for finding my loft nice youre very welcome here


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

If I use wooden bowls do I still need to put something on the bottom for the babies legs? It not a smooth bowl, it still rough, no sanding was done on it. Will that be okay. I have a friend that turns bowls and he is making them for me. Also what wood do you think is best. Does someone know? please let me know before he makes them. Thank you. min


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

*hahahaha*

guys and gals now in days they sell NESTING PADS , and PLASTIC WEAVE NESTBOWLS , NO other nesting material is needed , MINDY you wont see it dirty ! if you always on top of your loft it would always be clean , if we humans take a shower every day why cant we have the loft of the birds we love clean every day ! why is that too hard to understand !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

everyone has their own idea of a perfect nest bowl if there is one, mine being disposibles, because Im lazy and do not want to sterilize bowls. wood would be my last choice as it can harbor bacteria, but then agin you can sanitize them I suppose. Don't like the pads either, just the thought of getting them clean for the next use..yikes, I have heard of some fungal problems with them and also toxins as well, just depending on what they are made from. I think if one is going to buy new ones the plastic with ridges in them and holes for circulation sound pretty hard to beat and you can get plasitc real clean unlike wood which absorbs moisture in it. JMO


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

THE PADS i just be buying new ones i dont re use them i wont do that ! the pads are not expensive ~


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

REY DAVID said:


> THE PADS i just be buying new ones i dont re use them i wont do that ! the pads are not expensive ~


oooh I see, sounds like my kind of thing.


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

*our kind of thing*

good that we both understand each other


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Will you marry me? Only half kidding! That loft is too cool!


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Will you marry me? Only half kidding! That loft is too cool!


..lol... I like that. I think it is funny. . but hey....are you guys single....he he......


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

dose it matter if we are or if we not hahahaha people can sometimes share hahaha


----------

